# Problem switching to vga-out

## Iced-Tux

Hi all,

I have a problem switching to vga out on my Acer Travelmate 290.

When I hit the combination FN+F5 (CRT/LCD) my X freezes and there is no coming back.

Is this some problem with my X or some strange defunction of my key or ...?

Here my lspci

```
 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80)

01:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

01:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

01:04.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB1410 Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

```

Here my xorg.conf:

```

# /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)

#

# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using

# values from the debconf database.

#

# Edit this file with caution, and see the /etc/X11/xorg.conf manual page.

# (Type "man /etc/X11/xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)

#

# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*

# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg

# package.

#

# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated

# again, run the following command:

#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Files"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"

   # path to defoma fonts

   FontPath   "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load   "i2c"

   Load   "bitmap"

   Load   "ddc"

   Load   "dri"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "freetype"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "int10"

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "vbe"

   Load   "dbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Generic Keyboard"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "XkbRules"   "xorg"

   Option      "XkbModel"   "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout"   "de"

   Option      "XkbVariant"   "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Configured Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "CorePointer"

   Option      "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "Protocol"      "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"      "4 5"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons"   "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Synaptics Touchpad"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option      "SendCoreEvents"   "true"

   Option      "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

   Option      "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

   Option      "HorizScrollDelta"   "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver        "wacom"

  Identifier    "stylus"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/wacom"          # Change to 

                                                      # /dev/input/event

                                                      # for USB

  Option        "Type"          "stylus"

  Option        "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"               # Tablet PC ONLY

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver        "wacom"

  Identifier    "eraser"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/wacom"          # Change to 

                                                      # /dev/input/event

                                                      # for USB

  Option        "Type"          "eraser"

  Option        "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"               # Tablet PC ONLY

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver        "wacom"

  Identifier    "cursor"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/wacom"          # Change to 

                                                      # /dev/input/event

                                                      # for USB

  Option        "Type"          "cursor"

  Option        "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"               # Tablet PC ONLY

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"

   Driver      "i810"

   BusID      "PCI:0:2:0"

   Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true" 

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Generic Monitor"

   Option      "DPMS"

   HorizSync   28-51

   VertRefresh   43-60

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Default Screen"

   Device      "Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"

   Monitor      "Generic Monitor"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      1

      Modes      "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      4

      Modes      "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      8

      Modes      "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      15

      Modes      "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      16

      Modes      "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      24

      Modes      "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "Default Layout"

   Screen      "Default Screen"

   InputDevice   "Generic Keyboard"

   InputDevice   "Configured Mouse"

   InputDevice     "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"

   InputDevice     "cursor" "SendCoreEvents"

   InputDevice     "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"

   InputDevice   "Synaptics Touchpad"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "true"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode   0666

EndSection

```

Thanks in advance

iced-tux

----------

## Iced-Tux

*bump*

----------

## Iced-Tux

*bump*

----------

## thegoonden

I've not got this far yet. My X is still refusing to see the xf86-video-i810 driver and insists no such module exists. (dell inspiron 1300)

BUT when looking around for stuff on this, I found the following.....

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Dell_Inspiron_1300#X.org_video_setup

Which might just be the very thing you are looking for in terms of the right way to do your Xorg.conf

EDIT: having got my i810 to load, I can confirm that the snippet og code in that link is the thing you need. the labels "CRT and LFP" seem to be internal to X, as when I tried to replace them with names I had given to monitors it all failed.

The only snag is that, when running in dual head mode, you must select settings for the laptop display that are acceptable to the external monitor. Also, despite the fact that my external LCD can do up to 1280x1024, when running as a second display to the laptop ,it is limited to 800x600 ( I am ASSUMING this is down to a common refersh rate or something)

I lashed it up by using 2 server layouts, one for using just the laptop display for desktop work, and one for using both displays for watching video. 

If you use the keyboard hotkey, ou lose the "cloning" and it goes back to one or t'other.

I'll stick my xorg.conf up later if you need it....just can't get it from the laptop ( which is still learning to crawl) to the desktop machine to paste it in here.

----------

